# TOGETHER WE CAN BEAT THE BOOKIES



## Sportsbts (Nov 23, 2012)

*BASKETBALL - EUROLEAGUE*

*Chebolletta Cantu *- Panathinaikos 

SELECTION: Chebolletta Cantu

ODD: 1.70 [BETCLICK]

START: 20:45

Another tought match in this round of Euroleague. Cantù is called to do another exploit on their field. In this year they have played very well at home and very bad in away and is for this reason that they are in fight for the qualification.

For today coach Trinchieri have all players available and he said that this match is do or die match and he want 120% by his players. They play against super team like Pana but this year they have les quality of other years and they have lost a big coach like Obradovic.

Then today Pana have formation problems. In fact not are travelled in Italy Schortsanitis, Panko and Skordilis. Then also Roko Ukic is in big doubt for today and seems that he not play. This is a big advantage for Cantù, expecially in the paint because Cusin can play some minutes and not have problems against Baby Shaq who in first match have destroy Cusin.

*FOOTBALL - ROMANIA LIGA*

*Dinamo Bucuresti *- FC Otelul Galati

SELECTION: Dinamo Bucuresti

ODD: 1.70 [PINNACLE]

START: 19:30

Dinamo will play the first game at home with the new coach Dorinel Munteanu.He was the coach of Otelul,until this season, in the 6 round.Dinamo drawed  against Viitorul where the players showed good determination.Munteanu succed to win the title with Otelul and for sure he knows well the players of Otelul.Dinamo will try to get closer to EL zone, against a team who is weak in away games.Otelul won under the command of Munteanu against Iasi in first round.The new coach prepared well the game and also to their morale because the players were with low self confidence.Luchin and D.Grigore will be back after suspension.Stratila is out, also Nica(susp.)and Alvarez.

Otelul succed a nice win against Vaslui and they succed to get out from the relegation zone.They are getting the points from their home stadium , in away games they are arent playing well.Neagu , Pena are suspendated for Otelul and also they will miss: S.Ilie, Sg.Costin,Grahovac, Inkango, G.Paraschiv-all injured.
It is extremely important for Dorinel Munteanu to begin with a win against home suporters against a team which he coached for over 3 years.Dinamo should get the poinst as they have better rosters and also bigger motivation to impress the new coach.

*THIS IS MY BETTING BLOG - ALL MY PICKS WITH ANALYSES, STATS, BETTING INFO EVERYDAY:* http://betting-sports-winner.blogspot.com/


----------

